# Minimalgepäck für Mehrtagestouren?



## DerBergschreck (13. Oktober 2011)

Gibts hier auch Minimalisten, die deutlich unterhalb der üblicherweise empfohlenen 30 l Rucksäcke mit 5-7 kg unterwegs sind?

Auf meinen letzten Mittelgebirgstouren habe ich mit dem "Handtuchtrick" Optimierungspotential erspäht.

Man benötigt dazu zwei Handtücher (also Pension oder Hotelübernachtung). Man wäscht also abends die Fahrradklamotten aus, wringt sie sorgfältig aus und rollt sie dann in ein Handtuch ein, das man dann nochmal quasi "auswringt". Dabei wird das Kleidungsstück so ins Handtuch gequetscht, dass die Feuchtigkeit zu 90% herausgesogen wird.

Die Klamotten sind danach wie aus der Maschine geschleudert: dünnes Unterhemd kann sofort wieder angezogen werden, das Trikot hat zwar noch leichte Restfeuchte, was aber über dem trockenen Unterhemd kein Problem ist. Die Radhose muss über Nacht trocknen und kann daher nicht sofort wieder angezogen werden.

Demnach brauche ich abends nur frische Klamotten für "unten" - also Unterhose (50g) und Shorts (200g). Wenns ekelig kalt ist, muss ich ggf. eine lange Regehose drüberziehen. Für oben braucht man nur einen Fleecepullover (300g) einpacken. Regen/Windjacke ist natürlich dabei.

Zusammen mit dem in einen Gefrierbeutel ausgekippten Inhalt des "Kulturbeutels" komme ich mit einem Rucksack von um die 12 l und ca. 800 g auf ein Bruttogewicht von um die 3 kg

Schon mal jemand mit solchem Minimalgepäck unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## dubbel (13. Oktober 2011)

für wieviel tage? 
bei 3 tagen bin ich schon mit meinen trikottaschen zurechtgekommen, bei ner woche hätte ich bedenken, was die 3 kg betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Oktober 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> für wieviel tage?
> bei 3 tagen bin ich schon mit meinen trikottaschen zurechtgekommen, bei ner woche hätte ich bedenken, was die 3 kg betrifft.



Ich wüsste nicht, warum ich bei 7 Tagen mehr als bei 3 Tagen mitnehmen sollte.
Wie aber bist du bei 3 Tagen ohne Rucksack zurecht gekommen? Nicht waschen finde ich ekelig - muss schon morgens "frische" Sachen anhaben.


----------



## flyingscot (13. Oktober 2011)

Der "Handtuchtrick" kenne ich und habe ich auch schon angewandt. Allerdings ist das sehr materialbelastend, sehr häufig stecken das Bikeklamotten auch nicht weg.


----------



## gtbiker (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Sache ist doch witzlos wenn du eine feste Unterkunft hast, natürich kann man da mit sehr wenig Gewicht unterwegs sein. Spannend wirds doch erst wenn du im Schlafsack/Zelt schläfst und dabei quasi fast autonom unterwegs bist und alles schön am Rad verstaut hast, DA ist es entscheidend wenig Gewicht auf dem Rücken zu haben (5-7kg)....


----------



## MTBle (13. Oktober 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> "Handtuchtrick" Optimierungspotential
> 
> Man wäscht also abends die Fahrradklamotten aus, wringt sie sorgfältig aus und rollt sie dann in ein Handtuch ein, das man dann nochmal quasi "auswringt".



Das kannste noch weiter optimieren und dabei die Klamotten schonen.

Klamotten einfach auswringen, Handtuch flach auf den Boden, Klamotten  drauf (nur habe Fläche nutzen) Handtuch umschlagen und nun 
drauf rum  latschen, vorzugsweise nur auf den Ballen stehen, gibt mehr  Flächenpressung.


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Oktober 2011)

MTBle schrieb:


> Das kannste noch weiter optimieren und dabei die Klamotten schonen.
> 
> Klamotten einfach auswringen, Handtuch flach auf den Boden, Klamotten  drauf (nur habe Fläche nutzen) Handtuch umschlagen und nun
> drauf rum  latschen, vorzugsweise nur auf den Ballen stehen, gibt mehr  Flächenpressung.



Gute Idee! So 'ne kleine "Tanzeinlage" nach der Tour lockert ja auch die Muskeln


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Oktober 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Die Sache ist doch witzlos wenn du eine feste Unterkunft hast, natürich kann man da mit sehr wenig Gewicht unterwegs sein. Spannend wirds doch erst wenn du im Schlafsack/Zelt schläfst und dabei quasi fast autonom unterwegs bist und alles schön am Rad verstaut hast, DA ist es entscheidend wenig Gewicht auf dem Rücken zu haben (5-7kg)....



Mit Zelten bin ich durch. Werde nächstes Jahr 50 und da habe ich keine Lust mehr auf dem Boden herumzukriechen. Ausserdem klappt beim Zelten der Handtuchtrick nicht mehr - denn auf welchem Campingplatz kriegt man pro Übernachtung zwei frische Handtücher?


----------



## Jocki (13. Oktober 2011)

Das Gepäck ist bei mir stark abhängig von Jahreszeit, Temperatur und Region. Im Idealfall komm ich mit dem was ich trage + ner Hose, Unterbuxe und T-shirt für abends aus. Wenn meine Klamotten stinken stört es mich auf Tour nicht übermäßig. Wobei ich auch eher der Anhänger von UL- Kocher und Zelt bin. Ich mag das am Boden rumkriechen noch ziemlich gern.

@Bergschreck: Bei deinem schönen großen Hardtailrahmen könnte man wunderbar ein Framebag unterbringen- da hat ordentlich was Platz und das Gepäck ist fahrdynamisch ideal platziert.


----------



## dubbel (13. Oktober 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, warum ich bei 7 Tagen mehr als bei 3 Tagen mitnehmen sollte.


komische frage: weil man 3 tage ohne jeglichen komfort sicher leichter erträgt als 7 tage ohne komfort. 




DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Wie aber bist du bei 3 Tagen ohne Rucksack zurecht gekommen? Nicht waschen finde ich ekelig - muss schon morgens "frische" Sachen anhaben.


waschen kann ich auch ohne rucksack, handtuch und seife gibts im hotel.


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Gibts hier auch Minimalisten, die deutlich unterhalb der üblicherweise empfohlenen 30 l Rucksäcke mit 5-7 kg unterwegs sind?
> 
> Auf meinen letzten Mittelgebirgstouren habe ich mit dem "Handtuchtrick" Optimierungspotential erspäht.
> 
> ...



Der Handtuchtrick ist mir wohlbekannt! Allerdings bekomme ich da die Klamotten nicht so trocken, dass ich sie gleich wieder anziehen würde, jedenfalls wenn es nicht gerade ständig 30°C hat.

Bei deiner Auflistung hast du übrigens Regenzeug vergessen! Das bringt auch nochmal Gewicht, und bei einer Mehrtagestour im Gebirge würde ich das nicht missen wollen.

Trinkblase? Werkzeug? Ersatzschlauch? Luftpumpe? Ebenfalls unverzichtbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Handtuchtrick ist mir wohlbekannt! Allerdings bekomme ich da die Klamotten nicht so trocken, dass ich sie gleich wieder anziehen würde, jedenfalls wenn es nicht gerade ständig 30°C hat.



Also ich mache immer das dünne Unterhemd zuerst mit dem frischen Handtuch, das ist dann perfekt trocken. Trikot dann danach und ein zweites Mal mit dem zweiten Handtuch. Hose kommt zum Schluss - die muss ja eh erst am nächsten Morgen trocken sein.



> Bei deiner Auflistung hast du übrigens Regenzeug vergessen! Das bringt auch nochmal Gewicht, und bei einer Mehrtagestour im Gebirge würde ich das nicht missen wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. Oktober 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> @Bergschreck: Bei deinem schönen großen Hardtailrahmen könnte man wunderbar ein Framebag unterbringen- da hat ordentlich was Platz und das Gepäck ist fahrdynamisch ideal platziert.



Stimmt schon. Aber ich hatte mal ne kleine Rahmentasche und das Problem ist, dass bei den Vibrationen die Befestigungsschlaufen immer am Rahmen herumscheuern - und davon wird der leider auch nicht schöner


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

Dann scheinst du ja wirklich alles "wichtige" für eine kurze Mehrtagesrunde dabei zu haben 
Ersatztrikot- und Unterhemd machen den Braten auch nicht mehr fett, könntest du also des Komforts halber auch noch einpacken.

Unter die Schlaufen der Rahmentasche einfach Schutzfolie kleben, dann scheuert nichts am Rahmen selbst!


----------



## mrradlos (13. Oktober 2011)

War diesen Jahr 4 Tage in den Alpen unterwegs, Rucksack war gepackt etwas unter 5kg. Nimm vor alem keine schweren Schuhe fürs Hotel mit. Getränk, Flickzeug, Ersatzschlauch und Regenjacke waren am Rahmen/Satteltasche.
Da das Wetter so gut war, hätte ich weniger mitnehmen können, aber sicher ist sicher...

Übrigens kann man in vielen (Bike)-Hotels die Kleider Waschen und Tumblern lassen - das haben all unsere Hitech-Kloeider gut überlebt.


----------



## Hofbiker (13. Oktober 2011)

Auch ich verwende meinen Rucksack und glaube für mich das wichtigste immer mit dabei zu haben. Ich denke das doch jeder ein 2 Trikot dabei hat um es auch bei Bedarf (Schweiss, etc.) wechseln kann.
Schuhe für den Abend nehme ich keine mit, da verwende ich die Badeschlappen aus den Hotels, die tragen im Rucksack auf nicht auf. Und es gibt schon großteils Unterkünfte mit Wäscheservice, dann brauche ich micht nicht mit dem Waschen der Wäsche herumschlagen und kann ich Ruhe bei einem guten Glas Wein oder Bier den Abend schön ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Jocki (13. Oktober 2011)

@bergschreck: Du machst Dir beim Mountainbikerahmen sorgen um kleine Kratzer- ein guter Grund sich ein Titanrad zu leisten. 

Bei einem guten Framebag (die das ganze Rahmendreieck ausfüllen) scheuert auch nicht sehr viel, da die sehr straff aufgehängt sind.

Ein Gewichts - und Volumenspartipp für das zweite Paar Schuhe: Huarachessandalen, gibt's in teuer von Lunasandals oder invisibleshoes oder auch selbst gemacht. Sind vergleichbar mit Flipflops (die kann man auch umbauen) sitzen aber sehr gut am Fuß und man kann damit super gehen und laufen. Die sparen gegenüber der von mir bisher favorisierten Croqs (bei kalten Temperaturen sind die immer noch ungeschlagen) nochmal ordentlich platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (14. Oktober 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ein Gewichts - und Volumenspartipp für das zweite Paar Schuhe: Huarachessandalen, gibt's in teuer von Lunasandals oder invisibleshoes oder auch selbst gemacht. Sind vergleichbar mit Flipflops (die kann man auch umbauen) sitzen aber sehr gut am Fuß und man kann damit super gehen und laufen. Die sparen gegenüber der von mir bisher favorisierten Croqs (bei kalten Temperaturen sind die immer noch ungeschlagen) nochmal ordentlich platz.



Diese Sandalen kann man aber nur barfuss tragen - an kalten Tagen nicht so der Brüller
Hab auf der letzten 3tagestour überhaupt kein zweites Paar Schuhe dabei gehabt. Ging auch. Würde in Zukunft aber ein paar Goretexsocken mitnehmen - damit kann man notfalls auch in nassen Schuhen herumlaufen. Vielleicht noch ein kleines Stück Schwamm, um die dreckigen Bikeschuhe für abends "fein" herzurichten.


----------



## sub-xero (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich auch eher ein Spartaner und Gepäckminimalist, aber unter 8kg halte ich für problematisch. Jedenfalls, wenn man mit schlechtem Wetter rechnen muss. Wenn warme Temperaturen und kein Regen garantiert sind, komme ich mit der Hälfte aus. Das Schwere an meinem Gepäck sind nämlich die langen Bikeklamotten und Regenschutz.

Wenn ich dann noch Schlfasack/Zelt weglassen würde, wären die 4kg sowieso kein Problem mehr.


----------



## PE Ferdi (11. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

5-6kg inkl. Rucksack reichen! Habe damit 3 Transalp gemacht.
Tip 1: Kleiner Rucksack 660g Cross Bike 18l
Tip 2: Immer die leichteste Wetterschutzkleidung verwenden.
Tip 3: Keine Überschuhe, Beinlinge, Armlinge usw. , wenn es kalt oder nass wird, reichen die ultra leichten Regensachen.
Tip 4: Keine Schuhe, Badelatschen, T-Shirts. Für Abends reichen die Sportunterhemden für dem nächsten Tag.
Tip 5: Nur ein dünnen Fließpullover für Abends oder bei Kälte
Tip 6: Für extreme Minimalisten keine Unterhose mitnehmen, es reicht eine Badehose, ist auch zum Baden gut


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. November 2011)

Alles recht und schön mit dem Gewicht sparen
funktioniert gut solange man im Hochsommer unterwegs ist und kein schlechtes Wetter dazwischenkommt. Aber bei Touren ab Ende August Anfang September.....?
Mit Mitbiker ist so ein Sparfuchs, mit dem Resultat dass er jedes mal an Schlechtwettertagen wie ein Schneider gefroren hat und keinen rechten Spaß hatte (und das "Gejammere" dann auch die anderen nervt). Da schleppe ich lieber ein paar warme Sachen mit. Meine Gesundheit und meine Gelenke danken es mir 
Ich schwitze dann auch noch wie ein Wahnsinniger. Oben angelangt bin ich i.d.R. klatschnass und froh was trockenes zum wechseln zu haben über das ich dann die Windjacke ziehen kann. Da ich bei uns im Regelfall auch der Elektronik Futzi bin, also Handy, Kamera, GPS, entsprechend Ersatzakkus (o. ein Ladegerät für alles je nach dem was leichter ist) dann noch die ein oder andere Papierkarte, Pumpe, Ersatzteile, etc. im Rucksack habe, die sich nicht immer auf andere verteilen lassen. Da kommt schnell einiges zusammen und so komme ich selten unter 7-8kg (+Wasser)
Auf meinem ersten AlpenX 1999 hatte ich sogar 10kg. Da steckte noch eine analoge Spiegelreflex, 2 Objektive und 10 Filme drinnen  und viel zu viel Klamotten.
Btw. ist es auch ein Unterschied ob man XS-S oder XL Klamotten verstauen muss. Gerade bei Jacken und (langen) Hosen steigt da die Packgröße und das Gewicht schnell mal an. 
Und ein 50kg Mädel merkt einen 8kg Rucksack ja auch eher wie der 90-100kg Biker. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich dann das Problem  dass ich für eine Solotour durchs Karwendel über eine Woche vorher die Klamotten richten musste und die Wettervorhersage sich mit Gewittervorhersagen recht unbeständig zeigte. Resultat war, ich hatte mich vorsorglich für schlechtes Wetter gerüstet und hatte dann aber sogar auf 2000m jeden Tag ~30°C und in den 5Tagen tagsüber keinen einzigen Regentropfen. 

Und bevor ich Abends mit leicht feuchten Klamotten rumsitze, packe ich lieber doch ein Langarm Funktions T-Shirt ein (das geht zur Not ja auch als Ersatztrikot) und frage im Hotel/Pension ob sie mir die Bike Sachen waschen & trocken können oder ob es einen warmen Heizungsraum gibt um die per Hand durch gewaschenen Sachen zu trocknen


----------



## polo (12. November 2011)

du fängst an mit sicherheit, landest aber bei technikschnickschnack, banalitäten und komfort. darum geht's dembergschreck wohl nicht.


----------



## Tall1969 (12. November 2011)

Also, den Handtuchtrick finde ich gut, wenn auch bekannt. Ebenso das mit der Badehose ist eine echte Überlegung wert, wobei ich dann doch eher zwei mitnehmen würde.

Ansonsten kommt es doch sehr auf 


Fahrergrösse und -gewicht (S-4xl)
Umgebung und Wettervorhersage
Tourdauer und Übernachtungspläne
Persönliche Vorraussetzungen (Schwitzer, Frierer)
Komfortbedürfnisse (Strassenklamotten für abends?)
Finanzielles Engagement (je duenner/leichter desto teurer)
Single oder Gruppe (Werkzeug etc. aufteilen)

an.


----------

